# Free upgrade to LR4 for recent LR3 purchasers!



## Austin Greene (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey TPF, 

So I just thought some of you might find it useful, but if you recently picked up Lightroom 3 and want a free upgrade to Lightroom 4, you should definitely check it out while you still can! I got my Educational version on Feb 22, and now I've got a free full upgrade to LR4 coming my way in the mail 

Upgrade policy after product announcement

Goodluck! 

Toga

P.S: Even if you bought yours on sale, you can still do the upgrade. I got mine for $69.99 from Best Buy, $20 off of its $89.99 retail. Thats 22%, which is inside of the limit of 25% adobe sets for ineligibility.


----------

